# If you've been preg. and spotted when AF was due...



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

...how much did you spot? Was it on the day AF should have started or a few days later? Did you have cramping or not?

And all of this is if the spotting didn't turn into an early miscarriage. If that does happen, I suppose I'll know it soon enough. But I'd like to hear from people who ended up with good outcomes so that I don't get really freaked.

Thanks.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

My cycles were irregular before getting pregnant, but they were averaging about 5 weeks. I spotted starting at 10 1/2 weeks after my LMP, 7 1/2 weeks after conception, so I counted myself as 9 1/2 weeks pregnant. I did not have cramping, just spotting, and it was just a little, maybe a teaspoon of red blood one night, then a bit brown for over 2 weeks. If I had cramping and spotting, my midwife wanted me to contact her, but I'm not sure what she would have done. I took it easy and abstained from sexual contact for a few days, and my baby is just fine. I'm at 22 1/2 weeks now, and my baby is still there, growing well and kicking up a storm.

Sorry you have to deal with this. It's scary. I freaked out and cried on my husband's shoulder when it started. I knew sometimes it happens. Some women don't know they're pregnant because they have enough bleeding that they think that they are still having their period regularly, but it's frightening when it happens to you. Try to relax take care of yourself and trust that you are giving your baby the best chance possible.


----------



## TTC Catholic (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello,

I can understand what you are experiencing. Less than a week after finally getting a positive pregnancy test, I started bleeding. I was absolutely terrified. I went to the ER; I was four weeks pregnant at the time. My OB admitted me as a precaution, but so far things are progressing okay. My doctor has checked my HCG levels to ensure they are still elevating. He believes it's implantation bleeding. I had cramping along with it, which is common with implantation bleeding. I actually still have it, and I am six weeks along. Yesterday I went for an ultrasound, and they were able to see the gestational sac and even the teeny tiny baby.

I pray that all works out well for you. I would recommend having your doctor check your HCG levels and your progesterone level. Your doctor can give you progesterone if you need it to decrease the risk of miscarriage. It will most likely add to morning sickness, but of course it's worth it to have a healthy pregnancy. Discussing your symptoms with your doctor and having tests to confirm your pregnancy is progressing well should help put your mind at ease. I wish you all the best.

God bless you,
Kristin


----------



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. I haven't had any spotting since noon yesterday, so hopefully it will all be well. I'm glad to know that it has turned out okay for other people.

Kristin, I hope things continue to go well for you and your baby.














:

Thanks again.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

At the beginning of both my pregnancies I had spotting on the day AF would have started. It was somewhere between heavy spotting and light bleeding. It only lasted 1/2 a day at most. The first pregnancy I was sure my period was starting, but then it didn't. On the second I knew that meant I was pregnant. (The first pregnancy produced my wonderful ds. The second ended in a miscarriage at the end of the first trimester.)

I don't remember if I had cramps, but I had a ton of nausea, tender breasts, and some impressive mood swings.

Good wishes!


----------



## kbhlmh (Nov 6, 2008)

*I spotted for about 2-3 days when AF was due. I ended up having a m/c due to a blighted ovum.*


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Both my pregnancies started when I thought I had a period because I was "spotting" with period-strength flow for a day or two around when my period was due. I knew it wasn't my period because it would dry up and then start again for a few days. First pregnancy --> 5 days of on/off bleeding; second pregnancy --> 14 days (!) (I was sure it was an early miscarriage).

ETA: clarification: it wasn't a miscarriage -- he stuck around in there for 42 weeks and is 10 months old today


----------

